# stick or aut.



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

im thinking about getting an older jeep cherokee for a fishn battle wagon. just curious if it matters on the sand if its stick or automatic. does it make a difference one way or the other?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*stick or auto*

I've had both, and I much prefer auto. This should get a lot of opinions for you. Sort of like "Jeannie or Mary Ann"? 

There are aftermarket tranny coolers that help keep the fliud cooled because the sand really works the tranny hard. I had an 89 Cherokee limited and loved it til I got rear-ended. Now I'm in an 89 Grand Wagoneer. Mileage stinks but it's geared so low I've never come close to sticking it. I've probably jinxed myself but I'd go auto over stick.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Had both as well. I had a 2002 Ford F250 diesel with a 6 speed manual, and now a 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a 4 speed auto. The diesel did great because it was lifted, but I had to feather the clutch to get rolling in soft stuff or the engine torque would dig me in. The Jeep just glides over the sand and has no problems taking off. It's easier to get going with an auto hands down. I just put the trans in 2 and go.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sometimes momemtum is important in difficult sand -- for that reason i would opt for the automatic


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Always had an auto for the beach. I saw a Ranger 5 speed stuck once and he was BURNING up his clutch trying to get out of the holes he made, looked like serious driver error.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

I have only used manuals on the beach and have not had any problem. The big decision maker is if you want to tow. Tow = Automatic.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

auto is nice

push button 4x4 is even better   



Jesse


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Push button 4x4 is great until a shift solenoid or vacuum line goes. As long as you can still manually lock in the hubs you're OK, but I don't think I'll ever get push button again.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

every vehicle can have a simple problem...the push buttons makes it easier to shift into the mode they want to be in...most people do not have a clue how to drive in 4hi or low...read the book that came with the vehicle...and the advise on the net...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

rattler said:


> every vehicle can have a simple problem...the push buttons makes it easier to shift into the mode they want to be in...most people do not have a clue how to drive in 4hi or low...


Agreed. The problem I was talking about is mainly a Ford problem. I liked SOTF, but based on my experience, I'm getting a manual t-case from now on.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I’ve only had manual 4x4 vehicles so can’t compare from a driving standpoint. I would think auto would make for smoother going as far as keeping the tranny in a higher gear. Manual, yeah, you have to be quick on the shift if you are moving in deeper stuff. I have never had issues and enjoy knowing what gear I am in AND knowing that when I let off the clutch something is going to happen.

Case in point. Many moons ago, in a previous life I was a logger. I had a ’75 F-250 4-speed and the boss had a ’76 ¾ ton Silverado auto. After weeks of whose was better we ran the front tires of both up to a log. He kept giving the Chevy more and more gas and the engine revved up mighty high before it started to climb. Mine, a little gas ease off the clutch and it climbed right up. Yes, we both accomplished the same task but he never really knew WHEN his truck was going to start moving, I did.

As far as shifting on the beach, I hardly ever do. I put my ’94 XJ in low range, 3rd gear. This gives me from a very slow creep to about 10-15 mph. Yup, I’m the guy ahead of you crawling along. I don’t like having me, the dog or all my junk bouncing around inside, I like a nice, easy smooth ride. If I am on a long flat open stretch of beach I stop, go to high range and go from there.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

One thing to think about with any 4X4...it's easier and less xpensive to replace a clutch, than it is a transmission!

That being said, I have one of each...but have only driven the automatic on sand.


----------

